# Oden or Durant (Merged)



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Oden or Durant*

It's an obvious question.

Oden is the first name that comes to mind. Legit big man. 

I'm just scared for the curse of Sam Bowie. 

I haven't had a chance to watch much of either guy, so I'm hoping you guys can enlighten.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Oden or Durant*



NateBishop3 said:


> It's an obvious question.
> 
> Oden is the first name that comes to mind. Legit big man.
> 
> ...


Oden. He's already a defensive stud and his offensive game is dominant at times. The only problem I saw with him, his freshman year, was that he was struggling with establishing position in the low post. Once he learns how to do that regularly, he'll be unstoppable. He has a great hook shot and has quick low post moves.

He's just too good.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Oden or Durant*

Only Shaq has had a better freshman year than Oden in the modern era, and that's a list that includes guys like David Robinson, Patrick Ewing, and Hakeem Olajuwon. Actually, Shaq's freshman year wasn't significantly better.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Oden or Durant*

look i love kevin durant as much as everyone else. but it has got to be ODEN.
he played at 50% this year and dominated with his off hand.
i still cant believe we have this choice


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Oden or Durant*

Freshman years for significant centers in the modern era:

Shaquille O'Neal 13.0 pts 12.0 reb 3.6 blk 57% FG 56% FT

Patrick Ewing 12.7 pts 7.5 reb 3.2 blk 63% FG 62% FT

Hakeem Olajuwon 8.3 pts 6.2 reb 2.5 blk 61% FG 56% FT

David Robinson 7.6 pts 4.0 reb 1.3 blk 62% FG 58% FG

Greg Oden 15.7 pts 9.6 reb 3.3 blk 62% FG 63% FT (and that was left handed free throw shooting through half of the year. I wonder what he shoots right handed)


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Oden or Durant*

This needs a poll! I'm going to start one.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Oden or Durant*

defense wins championships. oden.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Oden or Durant*

we've got a potential Duncan/Robinson twin tower lineup with Aldridge/Oden. EXCEPT THEY'LL BE REACHING THEIR APEX AT THE SAME TIME!!!!!

anybody thinking about snagging an offensive rebound or driving the lane for the next ten years has got to seriously think twice. 

I never thought I'd say this, but THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU John Nash for your incredible incompetence. without your efforts to drive this franchise into the ground we'd never have had the chance to feature a lineup where Brandon Roy is our third best player. and we've got a 23 point/10 rebound guy FOR TRADE BAIT! 

absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

I say Oden.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Oden or Durant*

No question. 

Oden with a busted hand almost won the NCAA title as a freshman!!!

What a day...


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Oden or Durant*

We have to take Oden, but both players are going to be *GREAT!* I just hope the Sonics stay in Seattle so we can see the rebirth of the I-5 rivalry!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Oden or Durant*

First off I have to say 

WOOOOPEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!

It took me so long to get on this board that this is my first chance to scream WOOOOOPEEEEE!!! I can't believe that we have a choice between Oden and Durant. Either one would be a wonderful choice, but if I had to select one, I choose Oden. 

A couple of things to point out about selecting Oden. This team will not be a running team. Jack will likely not be on the block but Zach still may be for the right trade, although it is not as important to trade him when we have the two best young defensive big men in the NBA. The one thing that the Blazers will need is scoring, and that is what Zach excells at. 

But if Durant goes to Seattle, than Rashard becomes even more expendable to them and they may actually want Zach now. 

I have so many thoughts running through my head at this moment that I can't even think.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Oden or Durant*

Silly rabbit(s)......you know we are going to go with Noah at #1! :lol: 

I must confess, I have been a big Durant fan. I still think he is going to be something special......but March Madness made me an Oden believer.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Oden or Durant*

Oden.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Oden or Durant*

I want Oden too. He's just so rare. Ohio State was on the tube all the time last year, and I got to see him play A LOT. I don't agree that he has a tough time holding position - it seemed to me that OSU had a lot of gunners like Conley, Lewis, & Cook that were always looking for their shots. There were some big games where they fed him when they needed buckets, but a lot of time they just didn't get him the ball enough. Maybe it was because of his hand - probably it was because you had a lot of talent on that team that wanted to "get theirs". Oden is a monster. He can score (maybe not 20 ppg, but close), board, and block shots - we know that. If there is a concern, it is that he can stay healthy and stay out of foul trouble. I suspect that he'll be foul prone - he tries to block EVERYTHING (and that's not always bad thing) Even games where he only had one or two blocks - he's effecting so many more and than eating up the rebounds and starting the break. I just love this guy. Can't go wrong with him if he doesn't get the injury bug, which is always a concern for a guy that big. I don't think Oden, LA, & Zach can play together for more than one season. We'll see what Pritchard does with that. I'm assuming Oden's the pick until I hear different.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Oden or Durant*

The thing is, if Florida didn't have that freak "return of all lottery picks for a second run" occurance, Greg Oden would be a freshman national champion with Conley.

edit: also, Oden's teams' records from middle school to college: 800+ wins, 16 losses. I don't know how you can get so many games in such a short span, but that's what they were saying on ESPN.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Oden or Durant*

In all seriousness, what trade could anyone offer that wouldn't get laughed off? Toronto offering Bargs and Bosh? Dwight Howard? It would have to be someone both young and very good.

BTW, I agree that drafting Oden means we will remain a half-court oriented team.....and I am just fine with that. As much as I like Durant, I am forced to admit that Oden is likely to be the more valuable of the two.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Oden or Durant*

Thoughts:

- wonder how Joel is feeling?
- if Pritchard really WAS in love with Corey Brewer, will he try to trade for another pick?
- does anyone really believe that Durant is an option?
- would (will!) Oden actually make us hold on to Zach, because with someone behind him his matador defense doesn't matter so much. I think this means we will hold on to him for a while.
- this probably signals death for us as a running team. Oh well. But maybe we can just be a team whose BENCH runs...
- if Seattle is left with Durant, will they just let Rashard walk? It would save them a lot of money, but it would mean we can't sign and trade with them.
- ...or, is Durant really a skinny PF? He did get huge rebounding #s in college. But you'd need to have Don Nelson as your coach to get shots for Durant, Lewis AND Ray Allen.
- is Portland going to attract FAs now, like any team with Shaq used to?
- which player of ours is going to benefit most from Oden? Webster, perhaps? Does he instantly make the PG look better?
- now I can watch Utah play without a sour feeling about not getting Deron Williams. Yesterday I was thinking about whether getting Brandon Roy made up for not getting Williams. Now... who cares?


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Oden or Durant*



Entity said:


> The thing is, if Florida didn't have that freak "return of all lottery picks for a second run" occurance, Greg Oden would be a freshman national champion with Conley.
> 
> edit: also, Oden's teams' records from middle school to college: 800+ wins, 16 losses. I don't know how you can get so many games in such a short span, but that's what they were saying on ESPN.


800 Wins? I'm with you - what, were they counting the 4 on 4 games he played on the black top?


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: Oden or Durant*

I would trade for Lebron


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Oden or Durant*

Am I the only one who has this worry in the back of my head that Oden will be inj inury prone? It hasn't anything to do with the Bowie disaster. It has more to do with how old he looks and sometimes there is a cost for having such freakish development at such a young age. I'm not saying we shouldn't get him as I really not informed enough to make a good opinion, but huge guys like that scare me a bit.

Peace


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Oden or Durant*

Anybody got vidio of these to guys? You Tube maybe?

gatorpops


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Oden or Durant*



Oldmangrouch said:


> In all seriousness, what trade could anyone offer that wouldn't get laughed off? *Toronto offering Bargs and Bosh?* Dwight Howard? It would have to be someone both young and very good.
> 
> BTW, I agree that drafting Oden means we will remain a half-court oriented team.....and I am just fine with that. As much as I like Durant, I am forced to admit that Oden is likely to be the more valuable of the two.


Toronto would have Bosh and Oden if it weren't for Stern's sudden rule change. Twice he's done that to us (11th hour rule changes). We should have had Iverson as well.

I'm looking forward to Bosh and Bargs matching up with Oden and Aldridge in the finals!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Oden or Durant*

Oden.

and listening to kp's comments on 750 kxl after the game, he seemed to think the same way.

'it's not about who can help you right away, it's about who can help you win a championship.' that, to me, means oden. a dominating center like duncan, shaq, hakeem...that's what wins championships.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Oden or Durant*



speedythief said:


> I'm looking forward to Bosh and Bargs matching up with Oden and Aldridge in the finals!



Now that would (will?) be fun to see! :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Oden or Durant*

yeah ODEN all the way 

sergio roy rashard aldridge oden!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Oden or Durant*

Oden. The most obvious reason is because he is simply a better and more unique prospect than Durant. The lesser reason is beacause forcing Seattle to draft Durant increases the chance they S&T Lewis. The only problem could be they might be scared to stack our team.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Oden or Durant*

COngratulations Blazer fans. You guys are going to be sooooo good with Oden, Aldridge and Roy... God I'm so jealous right now.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Oden or Durant*

Oden of course. And that doesn't mean we won't run. Defense leads to fast breaks. That doesn't mean run and gun, but who wants that? It's fun but doesn't win championships. 

GO BLAZERS!!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Oden. I respect Durant and like him a lot.

But Oden.

Wow.

Ed O.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Seems so obvious to me....
Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden
Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden
Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden
Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden
Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden
Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden
Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden
Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden
Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden
Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden


----------



## ptb_fan (Feb 7, 2004)

Oden.

Great centers are hard to get... just look at all the stiff centers in the league that get starting jobs. Great centers/post players (Shaq & Duncan) recently have had a better chance winning championships than tall, lanky SF/PF that play away from the hoop (ie- Garnett, MVP - 1st round choker Nowitzki.) An exception to this could be argued with Detroit...

The only thing that would make me pass on Oden is an unfavorable physical exam report, a la Sam (my legs break) Bowie.

KP and Co. will make the right choice. I'm just along for the ride. :yay:


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I really like Durant and would love to see him as a Blazer, but I just don't know how you could justify passing on Oden for him....

Oden is the pick


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

Oden withouth question. Both guys are franchise changers but at the end you have to take a Oden. I just bought my season tickets to watch Oden for the next 12-15 years to come.:yay: :clap:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

RW#30 said:


> I just bought my season tickets to watch Oden for the next 12-15 years to come.:yay: :clap:


I get the feeling you weren't alone 

Ed O.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Brandon Roy, LaMarcus Aldridge, Greg Oden... Unbelievable.

The Blazers are set for the next 10 years with the BIG THREE. People always say it takes three studs to do something special. There they are, and they'll get to grow together. Yippy!


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Oden, assuming their isn't some physical issue, as someone mentioned above.

I like Durant a lot, but he reminds me of T-Mac, and that scares me. He is very slight--can he take the banging? Even if T-Mac is healthy, how close has he been to winning it all? Texas was a young team, but Durant couldn't carry them.

This is really increadible. It really reminds me of the Duncan lottery. 

I wonder if the Blazers all the sudden will become one of the top defensive teams.

Oden-Aldridge-[Ime, Outlaw or insert any decent defensive SF]-Roy-Jack is a heck of a young defensive lineup.


----------



## SixPack (May 23, 2007)

Greg Oden is going to be a monster in this league folks. Greg Oden already has the defensive skills but he is a guy I see that has lots of room to grow on the offensive end. Of course I want to bring in both Oden and Durant but right now I would say 95% Oden, 5% Durant.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

O-d-e-n


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Entity said:


> Freshman years for significant centers in the modern era:
> 
> Shaquille O'Neal 13.0 pts 12.0 reb 3.6 blk 57% FG 56% FT
> 
> ...


In HS he improved by about 10% every season to end up shooting 80% from the line his Sr year.

STOMP


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

mook said:


> we've got a potential Duncan/Robinson twin tower lineup with Aldridge/Oden. EXCEPT THEY'LL BE REACHING THEIR APEX AT THE SAME TIME!!!!!
> 
> anybody thinking about snagging an offensive rebound or driving the lane for the next ten years has got to seriously think twice.


I can't stop smiling or talking about this. My phone rang all night. Nice day to be vacationing in Portland (next stop back up to the Sierras :smile: ). The Blazers have the makings of an absolute monster All-Time frontline. Here is guessing that the SF situation clears up through Free Agency... quality players should be lining up to sign Portland's MLE. 



> I never thought I'd say this, but THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU John Nash for your incredible incompetence. without your efforts to drive this franchise into the ground we'd never have had the chance to feature a lineup where Brandon Roy is our third best player. and we've got a 23 point/10 rebound guy FOR TRADE BAIT!
> 
> absolutely unbelievable.


John Nash was a visionary. A brilliant man. A man with a plan. We are all in his debt.

STOMP


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Oden and Durant are both going to be on Team USA, and Oden was on his way to Vegas for a tryout or something like that. Since Nate McMillian is a coach on Team USA, how many times will he get to see them workout in advance of the draft, not including any Portland sanctioned workouts?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

alext42083 said:


> Brandon Roy, LaMarcus Aldridge, Greg Oden... Unbelievable.
> 
> The Blazers are set for the next 10 years with the BIG THREE. People always say it takes three studs to do something special. There they are, and they'll get to grow together. Yippy!


It would take an idiot to screw this up.

If you think about it, consider Portland's situation: We have the future superstar (Oden). We have the future secondary star (Roy). AND we have the future complimentary players (Aldridge, Rodriguez, Jack)...and Aldridge could even end up a star, also.

And to top it off, we have one of the best offensive/rebounding forwards in the league as trade bait.

Contrast that to, say, Cleveland, who got their future superstar and then has had to figure out how to build the title contending team around him (and are still not that close, good playoff run in a weak conference notwithstanding). Portland has the superstar AND the supporting cast in place.

It's like a ready-made title contender. Just bake and serve.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Oden or Durant*



mook said:


> we've got a potential Duncan/Robinson twin tower lineup with Aldridge/Oden. EXCEPT THEY'LL BE REACHING THEIR APEX AT THE SAME TIME!!!!!
> 
> anybody thinking about snagging an offensive rebound or driving the lane for the next ten years has got to seriously think twice.
> 
> ...


It's so crazy to think about - you make great points...!!!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Contrast that to, say, Cleveland, who got their future superstar and then has had to figure out how to build the title contending team around him (and are still not that close, good playoff run in a weak conference notwithstanding). Portland has the superstar AND the supporting cast in place.
> 
> It's like a ready-made title contender. Just bake and serve.


It's amazing. The Cavs tanked the year they got LeBron... they had very little to go along with him outside of Z.

The Blazers tanked a couple of years before, had a great draft, and THEN get Oden? It's almost not fair.

In the spirit of being a bit bitter, though... Chris Paul would be a good fit, wouldn't he?

*duck*

Ed O.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Wow.
> 
> Ed O.


Just...wow. :biggrin: 
*ODEN!*
Looks good in the red & black too!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> In the spirit of being a bit bitter, though... Chris Paul would be a good fit, wouldn't he?


Well, I'd rather have Webster, Jack, Aldridge and Oden over Paul. 

So no...I'll turn Paul down at _this_ juncture. Sometimes mistakes can bring good fortune.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> It would take an idiot to screw this up.
> 
> If you think about it, consider Portland's situation: We have the future superstar (Oden). We have the future secondary star (Roy). AND we have the future complimentary players (Aldridge, Rodriguez, Jack)...and Aldridge could even end up a star, also.
> 
> ...


Hopefully Nate can serve this baby up.

If this team doesn't become more up-tempo next season, I'm going to cry.
Just imagining Oden blocking shots, outlet to Brandon with LaMarcus and Travis on the wings on the break.. wow.

Just got me thinking.. if the Blazers go with a lineup of Travis, LaMarcus and Oden up front.. what a shot-blocking trio that is. This just gets better and better.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Kevin Pritchard says he like to read the online mesage boards. I hope he notices the results of this pole. Not that he needs our help in deciding who to take, but it should help him rest easily (once he comes back down to Earth) knowing that it's an overwhelming popular choice with the fan base.

BNM


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

alext42083 said:


> Just got me thinking.. if the Blazers go with a lineup of Travis, LaMarcus and Oden up front.. what a shot-blocking trio that is. This just gets better and better.


That's a shotblocking trio that can _RUN_. Oh yeah, Greg Oden is athletic, too.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> Kevin Pritchard says he like to read the online mesage boards. I hope he notices the results of this pole. Not that he needs our help in deciding who to take, but it should help him rest easily (once he comes back down to Earth) knowing that it's an overwhelming popular choice with the fan base.
> 
> BNM


I'm curious, who are the three posters who picked Durant? Not saying he would be a bad choice, I'm just wondering.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

gambitnut said:


> I'm curious, who are the three posters who picked Durant? Not saying he would be a bad choice, I'm just wondering.


Probably Sonics fans hoping for a chance to pair Greg Oden with Ray Allen and Rashard Lewis.

BNM


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

The media seems big on Durant right now, but I'm not surprised. They were big on Adam Morrison last year, and that didn't seem the influence the F.O. any. At least, it seems O-Live is Durant, Durant, Durant. Media likes flashy guys...


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

If we pick up Oden, is it possible for the youngest guy on the team to look like the oldest? I mean he's 19, but he looks older than "Wise LeBron."


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Well, I'd rather have Webster, Jack, Aldridge and Oden over Paul.
> 
> So no...I'll turn Paul down at _this_ juncture. Sometimes mistakes can bring good fortune.


Heh. Yes. Of COURSE it's a dynamic situation.

It's more fun, though, to freeze where we are now, go back in time, and swap in Paul for Webster and Jack. It's not realistic nor possible, but it's fun.

PG: Paul
SG: Roy
SF: Who cares
PF: Aldridge
C: Oden

Ed O.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

Ed O said:


> PG: Jack
> SG: Roy
> SF: *Who cares*
> PF: Aldridge
> C: Oden


exactly with this line up it really doesnt matter. just someone with more than a year of being 21 yrs old


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

My thoughts on this topic: 

I haven't watched either Durant or Oden. I've seen highlights, I've heard good things, but never watched them in action. 

With that said, the consensus seems to be Oden. I've heard people say he's going to be the next superstar big man in the NBA. If that's true, you pick Oden hands down.

The only reason I have any doubts is my fear of drafting big men. How many centers have lived up to the hype? If Oden is the next Shaq then I say it's a no brainer. I'm just not sure, and since I haven't watched him, it's hard for me to make this call.

Is Oden JUST a defensive presence, or will he become a dominant player on the offensive end as well? 

If Durant is the next big thing, and he's as versatile as everyone says he is, then it scares me that we're making a potential Sam Bowie over Michael Jordan move. Again. 

Are my fears founded? Can I rest easy with Oden? I would love to go with the rest of you, but I need some assurances that Oden isn't going to be the next Eddy Curry or Michael Olowokandi. I'm scared to death of drafting big men in the lottery.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> Are my fears founded? Can I rest easy with Oden? I would love to go with the rest of you, but I need some assurances that Oden isn't going to be the next Eddy Curry or Michael Olowokandi. I'm scared to death of drafting big men in the lottery.


Curry wasn't even the best big man in his high school class... Kwame Brown and Tyson Chandler were both picked ahead of him.

Of course, you can substitute Brown in for Curry. But there's no comparison.

Oden has been considered for some time a once-in-a-generation prospect. Players like Brown and Kandi man simply aren't at the same level. Or, rather, weren't at the same level at the time of the draft.

Another thing to consider: what big man that has a huge impact isn't taken in the lottery? I don't have all the all-star centers of the past 20 years in front of me, but other than Brad Miller and the lone Magloire year, I'd bet there aren't too many that weren't lottery picks...

Ed O.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> My thoughts on this topic:
> 
> I haven't watched either Durant or Oden. I've seen highlights, I've heard good things, but never watched them in action.
> 
> ...


I've seen Oden and he is SCARY good...defensively he changes the opposing team and the shots they take...he erases. He's 19 and he's HUGE...he's a manchild....he is going to totally command double and triple and probably quadruple teams in 2-3 years when he bulks up.....he's a decent passer, he's mobile and agile and he has some decent post moves, a soft touch/hook and great dunking ability. 

he's not going to be Eddie Curry or Kandi man.......Oden took his Ohio state team to the championship game with a bad hand.....FRESHMAN year....if the guys around him didn't brick so many outside shots........i would have won my NCAA pool... main concern for me with Oden is not injuries but his stamina and his foul troubles.....


I'm really big ups on Durant too...i think he's going to be a legit superstar right off the bat...probably better than Carmello anthony as early as next year. 

I really think Oden will probably be at Yao Ming's level by mid-season. 

dead serious too. 

I don't think we could lose with either prospect barring a freak accident. (knock on wood).

It all comes down to how the blazer scouts feel would be the better prospect long term and immediately.....


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

He's not a bad offensive player, he's just a great defensive player. He single handedly saved Ohio State from Tennessee in the tournament when their player drove in for the winning basket, and Oden dropped off his man (or left his zone area), leapt a mile high and out, and swatted it into the Tennessee cheerleaders at the last second. It was clean and awesome. Offensively he can play.

He's just unselfish. That's not to say he's a great passer or anything, but he's definitely a team player. Incredible character. When he's not in foul trouble (which has happened quite a bit) he can be a major factor on the O. He's mover and shaker under the basket (one reason why I'm not worried about losing Randolph) and he can throw it down. He can run, juke, block, rebound, and score efficiently. He's very calm and cool, but he can make the big play. If your worried about his offense, he had a better freshman year scoring than Robinson, Olajuwon, Ewing, and Shaq. I think this talk of "not being an offensive powerhouse" is a bit misleading.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

that Tenesee game was NUTS! 

hopefully we have randolph long enough for him to help Oden develop good footwork (but that's all!)


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Your going to choose Oden.
Ps congrats on getting two ROYS in a row.

Making history?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

In reality what Portland did last night by winning the lottery was this

Created the next Jordan led Bulls

Durant = Jordan
Roy = Pippen
Aldridge = Grant

or they created the next Spurs

Oden = Robinson
Aldridge = Duncan
Roy = Ginobili



I'm not really sure you can go wrong with either of them.


----------



## Justinmoney85 (Apr 10, 2006)

it has to be oden, this would allow lamarcus to play the 4 position. with this situation we can now move randolph and maybe a few of our 2nd round picks to get a starting SF or good backup at PF. my starting line-up would be.

PG Jack/Rodriguez/Dickau
SG Roy/Udoka/Jones
SF Outlaw/Webster/player via randolph trade?
PF Aldridge/player via randolph trade?
C Oden/Magloire/Pryzbilla


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Entity said:


> If your worried about his offense, he had a better freshman year scoring than Robinson, Olajuwon, Ewing, and Shaq. I think this talk of "not being an offensive powerhouse" is a bit misleading.


Yep. He averaged 15.7 PPG on only 9.6 FGA. Give him 15 - 20 shots a night and he'll average 25 - 30 PPG. He'll dominate on defense AND become a nearly unstoppable force on offense as well. And then there's the rebounding... He is the total package in a 7'1" 270 lb. man-child.

BNM


----------

